# Emergency Situations and #999 Not Responding in English!!!



## AEE12 (Aug 26, 2012)

Can you please respond based on your previous experiences?:

Yesterday I had a small accident and called #999. Someone answered in Arabic and as soon as I started talking in English, they hung up on me. I called again and again and didn't understand what's going on, and SIX times I called, SIX times as soon as I started talking in English they hung up on me! I eventually called an Arabic speaking friend, he called 999 and arranged them send someone to my location! And nobody called me back from police ever...

Ok, my question is, what kind of Emergency treatment is that? What if I were in a very bad situation and had only a few seconds to talk to? Is this how #999 respond all the time??? Isn't this a 90% international country? How come Emergency number doesn't talk English and hang up on you??


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

The first language is Arabic. You have to ask them 'do you speak English' and they will usually go and find someone who does.

You have to speak S L O W L Y.

For small accidents, if the vehicles are movable, you should drive with the other person to the nearest police station anyway - the police will actually tell you this.

Would you expect people in your home country to speak every other language?


----------



## TheKos (May 5, 2008)

I believe there is an English speaking emergency line, if someone else could just confirm: 269 4848


----------



## AEE12 (Aug 26, 2012)

Is there an English speaking emergency line? I would really appreciate if you could share the number. Thank you very much!


----------



## TheKos (May 5, 2008)

As I said before I think it's 269 4848, thankfully I haven't had an occasion to use it, but I got it from somewhere along with 999, when we first came to Dubai 3 years ago. Hopefully one of the Mods/Admin can confirm~


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I have never heard of the emergency services not being able to respond in English and haven't had a problem myself when I have called the police on a number of occasions.

For people's reference these are the various emergency numbers:

Police & ambulance 999
Fire 997
general emergency service Dubai 223 2323
Electricity & water 991


----------



## AEE12 (Aug 26, 2012)

Thank you but this is not a small traffic accidents line, it is an Emergency line! When you mean emergency, someone could be hurt and could be running out of time. You can not just hang up on people and call back in 10 mins or never. 

Also, this is a country where 9 out of 10 people are foreigners. That is not the case for a lot of countries, and for mine neither. And English is not every other language, it is the common language of foreigners here, who are not national but majority... That's why all the traffic signs and everything is written in both languages... That's exactly what I had in mind for the emergency line as well, i thought they would be able to respond in both languages, at the moment of calling...





Chocoholic said:


> The first language is Arabic. You have to ask them 'do you speak English' and they will usually go and find someone who does.
> 
> You have to speak S L O W L Y.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

In an ideal world - yes, Sadly it's not always the case. You need to go an report the matter, however, I'm not sure it would make much difference.

There is also a Police Report line: 800 4353 - they don't always speak English.

Actually given the population statistics, I think you'd probably find the most widely spoken language is actually Urdu!

The only reason English is the 'second' language here is because the Brits once had major influence and presence - that's it - for no other reason.

I've come across many people here who speak neither Arabic nor English. It's a huge assumption to assume all 'foreigners' speak or understand English.


----------



## TheKos (May 5, 2008)

I knew I got the number from somewhere:

http://dubai.usconsulate.gov/emergency.html


"In the event of an emergency, such as the death or arrest of an American citizen, the Consulate General and Embassy stand ready to assist 24 hours a day.

If you are an American citizen with a life threatening emergency:

During work hours please call 04-309-4000 (Sunday through Thursday; 7:30am – 4:00pm)
After work hours and on weekends please call +971-4-309-4000 and ask for the Dubai Duty Officer.

Other useful emergency numbers:

Dubai Police – 999

Dubai Police (English speaking operator)-269-4848"


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Chocoholic said:


> Actually given the population statistics, I think you'd probably find the most widely spoken language is actually Urdu!


A large proportion of those Pakistanis will be able to speak passable English, so I would be confident that English is the most widely understood language here.



Chocoholic said:


> The only reason English is the 'second' language here is because the Brits once had major influence and presence - that's it - for no other reason.


It's certainly not the only reason, and it's probably not even the main reason. English is the standard business language used worldwide. In most countries, it is used as the second language for information purposes, for example, airport signage, etc.


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

AEE12 said:


> Thank you but this is not a small traffic accidents line, it is an Emergency line! When you mean emergency, someone could be hurt and could be running out of time. You can not just hang up on people and call back in 10 mins or never.
> 
> Also, this is a country where 9 out of 10 people are foreigners. That is not the case for a lot of countries, and for mine neither. And English is not every other language, it is the common language of foreigners here, who are not national but majority... That's why all the traffic signs and everything is written in both languages... That's exactly what I had in mind for the emergency line as well, i thought they would be able to respond in both languages, at the moment of calling...


English Communication is even more worse in Abu Dhabi & ridiculous if you go further towards the saudi border (the western region of UAE) ...... but that is my opinion !!!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

We had a bin fire on the street. I called 999 which was actually the wrong number to begin with. But the operator didn't speak English so I wouldn't have known that. Luckily a PRO from the hospital over the road was getting into his car and he spoke with them and we ended up with the Police and Fire Brigade coming out. What it did make me realize was that I should know my address in Arabic or at least to be able to know how to say the name of a landmark. I have also had experience of Police not speaking much English too when they arrive at the scene of an accident, etc.


----------



## -Geek (Oct 31, 2012)

I have used 999 once and it was just fine with english. We need to speak very slow so that they will catch up with that. Also use google translator with roman language thing it will really help.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## crt454 (Sep 3, 2012)

AEE12 said:


> Can you please respond based on your previous experiences?:
> 
> Yesterday I had a small accident and called #999. Someone answered in Arabic and as soon as I started talking in English, they hung up on me. I called again and again and didn't understand what's going on, and SIX times I called, SIX times as soon as I started talking in English they hung up on me! I eventually called an Arabic speaking friend, he called 999 and arranged them send someone to my location! And nobody called me back from police ever...
> 
> Ok, my question is, what kind of Emergency treatment is that? What if I were in a very bad situation and had only a few seconds to talk to? Is this how #999 respond all the time??? Isn't this a 90% international country? How come Emergency number doesn't talk English and hang up on you??


your from turkey, you should know how to speak arabic, this is a no brainer.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

crt454 said:


> your from turkey, you should know how to speak arabic, this is a no brainer.


This is similar to...

"your (sic!) from usa, you should know how to speak mexican, this is a no brainer"


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

crt454 said:


> your from turkey, you should know how to speak arabic, this is a no brainer.


FAO: Moderators

Can I break the "do not insult other members" rule on this occasion?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

crt454 said:


> your from turkey, you should know how to speak arabic, this is a no brainer.


Before Gavtek does, I will tell you 'nicely' that people from Turkey have their own language 


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

@Gavtek, I'll sit on the fence as it's certainly not been my experience over the years. In certain industries i.e. aviation - yes it's the primary language, but unless you're in one of those industries, why would you learn it?

As another poster here states, given the examples shown here, I think it would be important for everyone to at least be able to communicate that there is an emergency in Arabic.


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

Chocoholic said:


> The only reason English is the 'second' language here is because the Brits once had major influence and presence - that's it - for no other reason.
> 
> I've come across many people here who speak neither Arabic nor English. It's a huge assumption to assume all 'foreigners' speak or understand English.


Welcome Chocs from YNK 

I can assure you that anyone who speaks neither Arabic or English wont be in any job paying more than 1000 dhs. 

Arabic will get priority as a 1st language, and the official one; but English stands miles ahead of any other language in 2nd place
Urdu/Hindi is widely understood, but at the same time, every non-laborer who speaks Urdu/Hindi as a 1st language will understand some English, but not the other way round


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

BedouGirl said:


> Before Gavtek does, I will tell you 'nicely' that people from Turkey have their own language 


But they all look the same


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Tropicana said:


> Welcome Chocs from YNK
> 
> I can assure you that anyone who speaks neither Arabic or English wont be in any job paying more than 1000 dhs.
> 
> ...


LOL I was giving an opinion based on a persons pay scale. I was speaking in general terms. What you've stated is a given.

Depends where you come from, many people in Europe don't speak English. Depends whether you need it or not at the end of the day.


----------

